# 2011 1.4T Running Briefly After Shut-off



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

I have experienced this same thing multiple times, only ever on very short runtimes (moving a car in/out of driveway for example). Hard to replicate the problem as it happens about 1 out of every 10 or 15 times.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

^^same here.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

maybe a sticking ignition switch, that is about the only thing i can thing of that would cause that..


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

My first thought was that it may be the ignition switch but everything in the vehicle powered down like it should when you turn it off... I would think that if it was the ignition switch there would be a delay in the gauges shutting off for instance as well as other electronics.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

i think incorrect timing could cause that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Open loop mode. You're not running then engine long enough for it to completely control the fuel being injected. There may be a small amount of fuel left in the cylinders with just enough heat to cause it to continue burning.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Also running it on a sloped driveway may have something to do with it. I park mine on the flat, and have never had a problem with either of my Ecos.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Butcher said:


> Experienced something today on my 2011 2LT 1.4T Cruze that I've only ever experienced on carburated vehicles... I went to move it out of the driveway (total run time of about 2 minutes) and when I shut it off it chugged for a few seconds before completely shutting down. My understanding of fuel injection is that once the injectors no longer recieve power fuel delivery stops, so my question is why would a brand new fuel injected car be dieseling after shut down? Any advice is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...





The Butcher,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? Please keep me posted. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I can hear mine spinning down for a split second after cutting the engine. This isn't a Lamborghini with super-lightweight engine internals that stop on a dime when fuel is cut. There's a good bit of rotating mass that needs to come to a stop. Also, the variable valve timing is likely doing some tricks for emissions reasons at shut-down.


----------

